# Scaly tail or dry tail?



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

My girls tend to ignore cleaning their tails, so every once in awhile I'll give them a bath to clean them off. But even if all the muck is gone, it looks like tons of scales should be falling off but won't. Is this because of dry tail or is this normal? I'll try and take pictures of each tail - mind you I just got done giving them a bath. My albinos is honestly the only one that ever looks terrible, her tail will have orangey scales until I completely bathe her which I'm assuming is just muck.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

The very last picture is my albino's, the dark spots are pretty much where the scales look like they should be falling off but won't. Same with my grey dumbo, the darker patches look as though they should all come off. I have yet to try the olive oil trick so I'm assuming I should do that.. But should I be worried?

P.S I did try the toothbrush tonight by brushing down but I don't think it really helped too much


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't really know about the olive oil but with mine I just leave it. For them It isn't bad at all but I don't know how bad your rats tail is. Hope it's doing better.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

That happened to my friends girl. It's where the scales get lifted up because of dirt. The only thing that gets rid of it is a loooong warm water soak. The tooth brush thing helps, but not unless the tails been soaked first. 

Make sure you keep up with cleaning their tails, since they don't. Just a wipe with a non-scented organic baby wipe (more convenient) or a warm moist washcloth once or twice a day.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

Smilebud said:


> That happened to my friends girl. It's where the scales get lifted up because of dirt. The only thing that gets rid of it is a loooong warm water soak. The tooth brush thing helps, but not unless the tails been soaked first.
> 
> Make sure you keep up with cleaning their tails, since they don't. Just a wipe with a non-scented organic baby wipe (more convenient) or a warm moist washcloth once or twice a day.


When you say a long soak do you mean 10-20 minutes? How often should I soak them a week? I do the baby wipes as well but I feel like that doesn't help too much either. I'll just keep at it though


----------



## BeauspplMama (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you tried coconut oil. I heard it has anti bacterial, and anti fungal properties as well as being a **** of a moisturiser. I've been using it on Beau's injured foot, and it seems to have helped keep infection away! Maybe it'll help your babies


----------



## anastaziajacobson593 (1 mo ago)

thank you this helped i was worried but now they're all better but the little might wanna kill me now he is ussaly the clean one but i like to wash the both


----------

